# Romantic Music Advice



## Chopinistic (Oct 23, 2008)

*Help - Romantic Music Advice Needed!!!*

Hey Everyone!

First off, I just discovered this site and am so far very impressed. So kudos to everyone who makes this such an amazing place.

Now down to business.

I recently (within the past year, I'd say) got really into classical music and have so far built up a small collection of cds and mp3s. Anyway, I've been very much wanting to share my joy of classical music with some friends of mine and am therefore in need of advice. One of my friends, who knows practically nothing about music, said that if she had to choose, she would want to listen and be exposed to "beautiful and intropsective music, deep music - basically, music that makes you feel."

Due to my limited knowledge of classical music, I have come to you guys for help. Here's what I was thinking. Let me know what you guys think.

*Chopin*: 
a few Nocturnes (any specific ones?)
His Polonaise in C minor, Op. 40 No.2
His Fantasie Impromtu
Some of Preludes, #s 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 15, 20, 24
And maybe his 1st piano concerto, Movements 1 & 2

*Schubert*: 
Fantasie in F minor, D.940
Lebensstürme D.947
Serenade Op. 90, No. 11

*Beethoven*:
Some Sonatas, maybe "Pathetique" (all 3 mvts.), "Moonlight" (1st mvt.), 12 - "Funeral March" (3rd), 17 - "Tempest" (3rd), 21 - "Waldstein" (3rd), 23 - "Appassionata" (1st)
Fur Elise
Piano Concerto #3 (all mvts.)

*Tchaikovsky*:
Violin Concerto, Op. 35 (1st mvt)
Piano Concerto 1, Op. 23 (1st & 3rd mvts)

*Mendelssohn*:
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Violin Concerto, Op. 64 (1st mvt)

*Mozart*:
Symphony No. 40 (1st mvt)

*Rachmaninov*:
Piano Concerto No. 2 (1st mvt)
Elegie in E-flat minor, Op. 3 No. 1
Prelude in C-sharp minor, Op. 3 No. 2, and G minor, Op. 23. No. 5

*Grieg*:
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16 (all mvts.)

*Scriabin*:
Etude, Op. 8 No. 12

Anyway, so that's the list I thought of. Now, the criticism - where did I go wrong, and what did I leave out??? I really want my friend to enjoy classical music, so please please please any advice would be more than appreciated!

Thanks so much in advance for all of your help. I look forward to many stimulating conversations in the future...

Very Best,

Chopinistic


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Chopanistic

Welcome to the forum, glad you could join us.

Do join in and I am sure someone will help you.


Margaret


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I would be careful not to inundate her and scare her off. You really want her to like classical and you've got to face that she just may not and you cannot force her too.

But I believe Ralph Vaughan-Williams "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" could convert almost anyone.

I have probably a few hundred more suggestions, but I'll rest on the Vaughn-Williams as my No. 1 in the beautiful and introspective category.


----------



## Chopinistic (Oct 23, 2008)

Weston,

Thanks much for the response. 

I should perhaps clarify that I wouldn't give her all of these pieces at once, rather one or two at a time. But you are correct nonetheless that no matter what I recommend the possibilty of her remaining aloof to it exists. But let me also state that she is very open-minded with regard to classical music and has expressed some interest in being exposed to more of it. So that's got to count for something, right? 

Anyway, thanks for the suggestion - I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

Chopinistic, I think your list is excellent! Starting with Chopin is a good idea. Also don't forget his ballads and Mazurkas.

I absolutely LOVE Schubert's Fantasie in F minor, D.940, and the best recording in my book has to be James Levin and Evgeny Kissin's - four hands alright, on two Steinway grands! I'm not sure if it's suitable for beginners but I guess she'll adore the Schubert impromptus. Apart from Serenade Op. 90, there are a few Schubert's Leider - Liszt transcription are immensely beautiful, such as Gretchen am Spinnrade, Der Müller und der Bach and Auf dem Wasser zu singen.

Some Rachmaninov's Etudes are also not to be missed. Such as this: 





Oh and Brahms Rhapsody Op.79 No.1: 




Hope your friend will join the club soon!


----------



## Chopinistic (Oct 23, 2008)

Isola,

Thanks for the response!

I'm glad you agree I should begin with Chopin - and yes, I probably should add the first Ballade and some of his mazurkas. Thanks for the tip! And I'm glad you liked that recording - I haven't heard it, but I did hear their interpretation of Schubert's Lebensstürme D.947 and wasn't thrilled. I hope their interpretation of the Fantasie in F minor fares better 

And thanks much for the other recommendations!

Very Best,

Chopinistic


----------

